

We're selling Koken - bradleyboy
https://medium.com/@tdominey/we-re-selling-koken-e1193c019f2f

======
uptown
It's such a nice tool with such huge potential. I've used it to build a
personal image showcase for family for awhile, and shared it with anyone
seeking a similar technical solution. I hope it's scooped up by someone that
has a vision for what it can become.

------
biot

      > Borrowing its name from ancient stagehands in traditional Japanese theater
    

I would have guessed its name was a play on Cokin, the photography filter
company.

